# PLOVDIV | Projects & Construction



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Visions for Adata island


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Sky view 51m


----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

Giant construction projects for such a small country as Bulgaria. And it is notable that for the construction of the complexes and the stadium they chose not the capital, but the small historic city of Plovdiv. We hope that the construction will not stop.


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Korona complex


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Progress on Botev and Lokomotiv's stadiums


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

A new gated community 




























And another one


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

A big portion of the rail tracks in the city are getting renewed and a couple of new underpasses are being built along with it.






Also, the government recently announced that Plovdiv will get it's own commuter rail system.


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Residential park


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Hilton with the facade of an old tobacco factory remaining


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

The northern part of Philippopolis' agora is now opened for visitors


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Residential buildings


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Ilianski said:


> Sky view 51m


Some more renders


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Maritsa "towers"


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

An early 20th century factory reconstructed as a residential building


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Ilianski said:


> *[Trakia city park | Тракия сити парк] ~4x17fl. 7x14fl. 5x10fl. | Pro*


New renders


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)

Progress on these 2 neighboring projects


----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Ilianski (Jul 9, 2013)




----------

